# Boneless Leg of Lamb



## 90beater

I have been putting the smoker thru a workout. I have always liked well cooked lamb and have tried it before and it just didn’t turn out that great. After looking all around this site I really liked the look of some of the bone off lamb legs so I decided to improve my smoking skills and smoke one myself.

I took a little bit from every post and made my own interpretation of it.

I started with a 5 Lb leg from Costco. I sautéed an onion, a jalapeno, and a few oyster mushrooms with EVOO, some thyme and pepper and rosemary. When it was ready it was placed in the middle of the lamb and wrapped back in the cleaned netting it came in.














I placed it in the smoker which was preheated to 250 with cherry wood chips and had red wine and water in the drip tray.







It took around 5 ½ hours to get to 142*. By then it was 10pm and neither my wife nor I wanted to wait the proper time to let it rest. We were way too hungry. I knew going from the smoker to the kitchen it was going to taste great.













My wife cooked up a potato medley and a nice salad to accompany the lamb and we ate every bit as our two dogs drooled on.


----------



## daveomak

Beater, afternoon....  You have done it now.... I getting a leg of lamb...... aromatics, garlic, leeks, celery, onions, basil, rosemary, tomatoes, MES 30, should make a good combo....  Dave


----------



## rdknb

That looks very good, I smoked on a little while ago, from Costco also.


----------



## 90beater

Thanks for the nice words.

One thing I forgot to post. If you smoke a Lamb leg you have to make sure you have either Feta cheese (milder) or Blue chesse (harsher) to sprinkle on top of the lamb when serving.

Either one depending on your taste will counteract the lamb flavor in such a perfect way your taste buds will go wild.


----------



## so ms smoker

That looks SOOO good!  Great smoke.

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj

Beautiful and perfect IT...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks awesome! Congrats on a great meal!


----------



## rbranstner

Lamb is wonderful stuff. It's been far to long since I have done a roast myself. You took it to about the perfect temp for me. I like it a little pink but not bloody. Great  job!


----------



## hooligan8403

Im doing one myself this weekend. Love lamb and smoked is the only way to go. Looks like it came out great.


----------



## epiqallison

im defanately going to smoke a bonless lamb leg this week end that looks good


----------



## rstr hunter

Looks great.  Worth waiting up for.


----------



## epiqallison

well I did it here it is 













P3310017.JPG



__ epiqallison
__ Apr 1, 2013


















P3310017.JPG



__ epiqallison
__ Apr 1, 2013


















P3310003.JPG



__ epiqallison
__ Apr 1, 2013


















P3310004.JPG



__ epiqallison
__ Apr 1, 2013


















P3310005.JPG



__ epiqallison
__ Apr 1, 2013


















P3310006.JPG



__ epiqallison
__ Apr 1, 2013


















P3310007.JPG



__ epiqallison
__ Apr 1, 2013


















P3310008.JPG



__ epiqallison
__ Apr 1, 2013


















P3310009.JPG



__ epiqallison
__ Apr 1, 2013


















P4010018.JPG



__ epiqallison
__ Apr 1, 2013


----------



## epiqallison

epiqallison said:


> well I did it here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P3310017.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ epiqallison
> __ Apr 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P3310017.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ epiqallison
> __ Apr 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P3310003.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ epiqallison
> __ Apr 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P3310004.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ epiqallison
> __ Apr 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P3310005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ epiqallison
> __ Apr 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P3310006.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ epiqallison
> __ Apr 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P3310007.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ epiqallison
> __ Apr 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P3310008.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ epiqallison
> __ Apr 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P3310009.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ epiqallison
> __ Apr 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P4010018.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ epiqallison
> __ Apr 1, 2013


i would have shown you just after cutting it but I forgot to take pic yesterday plus I was sick from a cold so I fell asleep


----------

